# Post Contest - GC Guitar Straps



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets give away a few GC Guitar Straps !!!!

Post Contest - Guitar Photo's !!

Each member is allowed three posts to this thread, each post must be a photo of a guitar. Hopefully your own but does not have to be.

Contest runs until 11:00 pm on January 1st. 

Random draw from post numbers. We will give two straps away for this one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll get in first. Here is my AG-75.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is left of my first gee-tar. A 1964 Zenon. The biggest POS ever made.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

What I wish I had to hang from one of those GC straps.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hopefully I'll be winning one from the football pool (don't want to jinx it now).... but I have more than one guitar that is currently strapless. 

my favourite pic of my tele


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the bass that didn't work out too well.
(this one doesn't need a strap anymore)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

and for #3, the good old airscreamer


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Have had this for many years.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Someday...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Need a strap to hang this one on my fine body!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool beans man.

Here's my current favourite. I bought it on Evilbay and I figured I paid a lot. I worked the guy over privately for a week to get it for $1600. Now I hear people pay $3000. and higher depending on region.

Greco Zemaitis GZ500S - Diamond


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The latest acquisition.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Mario, that gold top looks awesome!

Here's my entries...

'03 LP Standard


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

'01 LV-03re


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

'05 ES-137


----------



## radiomatts (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, here is my first good guitar... a 1981 LP Standard


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

1996 Heritage H535


----------



## Soundpurist (Oct 11, 2010)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i104/soundpurist/000_0002-2.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i104/soundpurist/HPIM0120.jpg


----------



## radiomatts (Dec 18, 2010)

*My second guitar submission*

This is a mid 80's ESP Traditional Strat.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

2008 Heritage H137


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

2001 Heritage H155, on home-made non-reactive stand


----------



## radiomatts (Dec 18, 2010)

ESP/LTD Hybrid George Lynch GL 56. The body is ESP and the neck is LTD.


----------



## radiomatts (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Blueshores Guy, I'd love to see more of this guitar. All I can say is WOW.


----------



## JimiJames (Sep 26, 2010)

well here is my Aria Pro Custom


----------



## JimiJames (Sep 26, 2010)

Heres a Vintage Icon V6 my daughter and I painted (Monterey Strat)


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

one of my faves...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My American Master Flying V


----------



## ento59 (Dec 4, 2010)

*My taylor*

Here is my first Taylor GS mini!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And to round out my submissions.

Frosty the 12 string Ibanez











Good luck everyone!

And Happy New Year

I'm heading off to Hammertown to set up.


----------



## StevePhillips (Feb 9, 2010)

My wildest looking guitar.










BC Rich It's a neck-thru Beast with an Ebony fingerboard, Mahogany body and real Floyd Rose.

Steve


----------



## Fragile Man (Apr 23, 2007)

My '06 Custom Shop LP Custom


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have post this a few times, but here it is again. My Tokai Love Rock aka Canadian Fakai, MIK.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

radiomatts said:


> Hey Blueshores Guy, I'd love to see more of this guitar. All I can say is WOW.


Um, which one? H535/H137/H155?


----------



## surfguitar (Dec 15, 2010)

My oldest guitar (but younger than me)...


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

This baby (Ernie Ball Music Man EVH hardtail) could use a new strap!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not finished putting this together... But I will need a strap!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

And this....


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

This '96 Ernie Ball Music Man Axis also needs a strap!


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

But if I get one for the Axis, the Morse will also want one!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Entry #2. Everybody needs at least one Telecaster


----------



## surfguitar (Dec 15, 2010)

Entry #2 - a little bit rock, a little bit billy...


----------



## surfguitar (Dec 15, 2010)

Last entry - Hallmark Custom 60's


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, jeff66, your hula girl is happy to see you! ... sorry, couldn't resist 

Here's my 91 Ibanez that I taped up for a show:









And here it is again without the tape, a Double Whammy instead of the Tone Zone and some other pickup upgrades:








The bridge pickup is cream. It looks yellow because I had to turn off the auto colour adjust on the camera to be able to show the actual purple colour - otherwise it comes out looking blue.


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

The current line-up back in September, many pickup swaps ago.


----------



## linuxkid (May 4, 2009)

My voodoo doll.. good luck everyone and Happy New Years


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

And one of my Teles pictured above, when I was in a tape "thing". The foil actually served a purpose, the rest was just cheese.








Note the dual Quarter Pounds in the bridge. I kinda miss that setup.


----------



## jimmygtr (Jun 21, 2010)

*Guitar Post*

Here it is


----------



## maceland (Oct 26, 2010)

My G&L Strat with Fraylin Super Hots


----------



## Mike53 (Nov 20, 2010)

My 59 RI...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IMG tags 

My old Hamer Studio Custom (what a nice guitar that is):


----------



## Mike53 (Nov 20, 2010)

63 CS Tele...


----------



## IDANOI (Dec 14, 2009)

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n152/dandegeit/IMGP0306.jpg


----------



## IDANOI (Dec 14, 2009)

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n152/dandegeit/IMGP0093.jpg


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't own this one.....yet. A deluxe J & D tele from Fret City.


----------



## IDANOI (Dec 14, 2009)

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n152/dandegeit/IMG_1931.jpg


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Post No 1

1937 Martin 0 17


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Post No. 2

1987 US Standard Strat-look familiar?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't have this one yet, either.










Or this one............










But I do have this one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Post No 3

1995 Dobro


----------



## myipad (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my 60s Yamaha SA15 hollowbody guitar. Plays like a dream, and light as a feather. had to find a new spring for it, longer than a Bigsby spring, got it with a jar of auto screws etc, at a garage sale. 

Yamaha SA15


----------



## myipad (Oct 29, 2010)

*The Coup de gras.....*

Here is an original (most likely a one of) Garnet acoustic guitar, made in Japan, sounds like a symphony, with clear and crisp tone, just a hint of bass. strung with Dean Markley XLs.

Garnet Gillies of Winnipeg made very few guitars, and even less acoustics. Note the custom made headstock inlay.

 Garnet Acoustic


----------



## myipad (Oct 29, 2010)

*A very rare Fender - 2005 None More Black Strat Deluxe (one of 250)*

I picked this up on a trade a year ago. What an awesome player, with Seymours end to end......nice and bright, with some natural crunch, and the S1 wired correctly to get that bass punch whenever you call it up.

Fender None More Black


----------



## JDeewond (Oct 8, 2010)

My '91 EBMM SR5.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

*My two*

These are my two working guitars I gig with through my Maz JR combo and my Luker Tiger 20 IMG_3939.jpg picture by TeleZee - Photobucket
IMG_3945.jpg picture by TeleZee - Photobucket


----------



## JDeewond (Oct 8, 2010)

My Jazz 24


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one the same as this.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My LP Studio


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

This one is mine. I still have it but the wood pile behind it is gone.


----------



## JDeewond (Oct 8, 2010)

One day...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I like this even though I am indifferent with regard to the artist behind the signature.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Post number 3 my main Tele at Grossmans.


----------



## Zurdo-USA (Dec 1, 2010)

the broken or burnt guitars don't need a strap. but my Canadian-American Godin needs one )

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?a95axxae5hyeakb


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Number one!


----------



## lonewolfmusic (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool Duo!!
'63 re-issue Fender Jazz & '74 Hagstrom


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

My #1 for 23 years becomes post #3


----------



## reitze (Feb 13, 2010)

*Power Guitars*


----------



## TheZep (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The only one like it


----------



## Bryan Bradfield (May 18, 2009)

1960's


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Bryan Bradfield (May 18, 2009)

1970's


----------



## Bryan Bradfield (May 18, 2009)

1980's


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*One that got away*

I bought this one the day Reagan was shot... Ibanez. It is in Holland now.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Another one that got away!*

This one is with another GC member...


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Current weapon*

I still have this one - I added the mother-of-toilet-seat pick guard and a 5-way selector switch.

Short scale neck, light as a feather, shoreline gold. Wolf in sheep's clothing...


----------



## Paisley (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all, Happy New Year!!
Haven't managed to get on here for a while, but hopefully will have a bit more time from now on. 
Here's one of the favorites; '64 Gretsch 6120. (The amp is a '58 Gibson GA-5.)


----------



## vortexx (Jan 2, 2010)

my first good guitar:


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Count me in for a strapping.

Happy New Year !!


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Make sure it's a lefty strap! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Another lefty, 1990 RG550 in boring black.


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Aaaaand..... one more makes three. Happy New Year everybody!

1989 Fender Stratocaster 1967 Reissue Lefty (MIJ)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy New year All.... Here is my Squier before having Bill Lawrence Pickup 

1986 Squier Bullet
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/P1060242.jpg


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Ex-Nihilo LP JR DC

She needs a strap!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy New Year to all and lets get this contest in gear !! Closes tonight at 11 pm EST so get in now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My third and last post for this contest. Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster with Fender Hot Noiseless pickups.


----------



## webweave (Sep 1, 2010)

*Frank the MIJ Strat HRR-50*










Originally owned by PhilX. He has said he customized the finish while on tour. Plays like butter and stays in tune forever. Its nice to have a great sounding guitar and not worry about scratches.

--Brian


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My second post. 1998 PRS McCarty Soapbar.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

And last but not least...2007 PRS McCarty Korina. One of the best guitars I have ever played!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

#1









1965 Kent Lido Model 531...complete with whammy bar


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

#2









70's Norma


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

#3









Not sure of what it is but it did win the "Ugly Guitar Contest" at Long and McQuade

Happy 2011 everyone...
Our collective New Year's resolution - no guitar purchases this year!
...how long will this resolution last?


----------



## ento59 (Dec 4, 2010)

*My taylor*


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

*My newest project guitar*

Currently being converted to Duo Jet electronic specs....this is the last shot of her in stock form.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

My new baby!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

My slightly older baby!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

My third and final entry to the thread:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

late coming into this one  

first entry!


----------



## kac123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful guitars all! Happy New Year!


----------



## maceland (Oct 26, 2010)

My Reverend Manta Ray


----------



## maceland (Oct 26, 2010)

My Dillion 330 ... a better player than the two Rics I have owned!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course I will post the one guitar I have that I can't actually put a strap on. My LaPatrie Etude...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

partscaster-


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This is my newest - Les paul 50's Tribute Gold Top:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My favorite Tele...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And my fav low end guitar - Vintage Peter Green LP modded:


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

FG750


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed, winners announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Winning posts are numbers 12 and 52

Congrats and send me your mailing address via PM*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like Bevo and Budda.

Congratulations guys. Enjoy the nice new straps!


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations Bevo and Budda.

So can we talk about some of the guitars in this thread? Some interesting guitars.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Looks like Bevo and Budda.
> 
> Congratulations guys. Enjoy the nice new straps!


Congrats! Nice to see them going to longstanding, active members of the forum!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

the_fender_guy said:


> Congratulations Bevo and Budda.
> 
> So can we talk about some of the guitars in this thread? Some interesting guitars.


Yes there are...

Hmm, congrats to the winners--I missed this one.

I guess that's what I get for playing my guitar & bass a bit more the past couple of days, and not coming here sooner...:smilie_flagge17:

But just for fun (Because it's too late to win), here's one of the guitars I was playing today, checking out my new AmpkitLink--and several apps.


----------

